# State Sponsored Skilled Visa........



## Jill_Guthrie (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone help me please?

I am going to apply for a state sponsored skilled visa from the queensland governenment as an Architectural Associate. Part of the application requirements you have to prove that you have researched Queensland. Has anyone applied for this visa and if so do you know what this involves? 

Thank you in advance for any adivce!

Jill


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you need to write a 2 page (or as per the specifications mentioned in their website-normally its 2 page) essay stating your knowledge about the state. this would include Culture, Cost of Living, Life in general, Education, Job prospects fr you. basically anything and everything about the place with a few statistics thrown in about population, industry, unemployment/employment rate etc. what ppl do in their free time, how is the place going to benefit you and how well you fit in at the place.

best is to open the website for the state and wikipedia and take down information, put in everything and anything that you have read about it in ur words.

all the best

and ofcourse a warm welcome to the forum 

cheers
anj


----------



## Jill_Guthrie (Mar 5, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you need to write a 2 page (or as per the specifications mentioned in their website-normally its 2 page) essay stating your knowledge about the state. this would include Culture, Cost of Living, Life in general, Education, Job prospects fr you. basically anything and everything about the place with a few statistics thrown in about population, industry, unemployment/employment rate etc. what ppl do in their free time, how is the place going to benefit you and how well you fit in at the place.
> 
> best is to open the website for the state and wikipedia and take down information, put in everything and anything that you have read about it in ur words.
> 
> ...




Thank you, that’s a great help! I’m leaving the UK in 5 weeks heading straight to Brisbane. I thought I would have had to be living there before I could put my application in to sort of prove that I know about the place but obviously not. I have seen in various architecture magazines lately that they are advertising this sort of visa for people in the architectural industry; does this mean that I would stand a good chance of getting it? Do you know how long these normally take to be processed? I’d better get cracking with it……..No doubt this will be the first of many questions! Thanks again.

Jill


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jill

I have queensland sponsership which was granted in dec 08 but i never had to do that. Is this a new thing now?

Lisa


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Jill, sorry forgot to say my state sponsership took 3 weeks from postage to receiving the certificate.

Good-luck with everything
Lisa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jill Hi

the state sponsorship for those who have not applied for their VISA takes one month and for those who have already applied and are now converting the 175 to 176 takes 2 months. I can not comment if architects are given priority, u wil hv to check the respective state skill list, that will give u an idea.

The migration companies advertise anything and everything..sometime back there were a zillion ads for nurses requirement in UAE.. so they basically see the trend and try to catch people and fetch good money.

cheers and best of luck

a


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi elissa

Some states are very particular with the commitment statement and the asset statement like ACT and i even heard Queensland isnt particular but u never know how absence of any document is taken, one can get lucky and get away with it and if things r not in ur favir, who knows ur sponsorship is rejected for one small lil thing like a commitment statement.

so one shudnt miss anything.the more u provide, the better it is for u


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi elissa
> 
> Some states are very particular with the commitment statement and the asset statement like ACT and i even heard Queensland isnt particular but u never know how absence of any document is taken, one can get lucky and get away with it and if things r not in ur favir, who knows ur sponsorship is rejected for one small lil thing like a commitment statement.
> 
> so one shudnt miss anything.the more u provide, the better it is for u


Hi Anj

No your absolutely right, actually thinking about it, i think i wrote one but it wasn't that long, but hey i must have put what they required because i got my sponsership, but yes the more you write the better!!

Lisa


----------



## Amri (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have got a tricky question. Hope every one will help me in getting some clarification.

I am told by my Agent that eventhough I am state sponsored there is a possibility where I could also go to another state. Is there any truth in this?

Regards,
Amri


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

there is no commitment, you dont sign anywhere, its more of a ethical thing, I am not sure what happens once u leave the state but u can travel anywhere, but i believe work has to be only in the state. One has to inform the state for any address change and every time u move from teh respective state. this has not been discussed before if it affects ur citizenship later or ur moral conduct. 

wait till someone replies to ur question. I too am eager to know if at all it has affected someones PR status


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The only obligation is to stay in the State/Territory for 2 years...after that you can live and work wherever you want.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah exact word, its an obligation but ppl do move on..dunno how it affects them..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm pretty certain that it's binding......I'll see if I can find out any more (or perhaps an agent can verify for us)

Dolly


----------



## 21.gaurav (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi All
Just joined d forum, was in search of a question and guess still its kindda unanswerred.

Well, i being in a confusion as whether to apply for a skilled - 475 or not as that would mean to live & work in a regional australia (in my case (sales rep - IT &C) is nominated *only on *Tasmania SOL), so that implies i would be seeking a state sponsorship from tasmanian govt. but what if i dont want to live n work there instead what if i want to put up at NT (as i have my frds over there to help me out). so my question is:
Is it possible that i can work & live in any other regional area and not Tasmania (the sponsored state) in case of 475 skilled visa? i.e. Do u hv any info. as what is the legal and formal written procedure for this issue? will it hamper my course to PR ?
Kindly advice as even my agent is also nt able to answer this properly.

Thnx 
GRV


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi gaurav,
welcome to teh forum

From what we have been told by ppl who have gone on this subclass, everyone says teh same thing, its a moral obligation but i am sure there might be some loopholes somewhere. Also, i cant recall who said this but someone told me incase u go for sponsorship and the moment u get there, u can maybe leave the city by proving tht u hv been looking for a job but r not able to get one and tht u hv a job elsewhere (this needs to be proved as well) and then u can move on after a consent from teh govt agency. because end of the day the govt body does assist you if u r unable to secure a job which means there is some moolah involved (this is my assumption)


----------



## 21.gaurav (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi anj
Thnx for d quick response, now thats what i m looking for , those *loopholes*, if its gonna pose any kind of obstacles in the path to PR, then i definitely need to think again whether to go for this subclass or not. Even my agent also says the same thing - its the moral obligation and u r free to move to any regional area but again it cannot be attested & confirmed as what could be teh implication on getting PR and all.

Really & seriously hope more clarity exists on this issue. 

Thnx once again, 
Gaurav


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav go for it, 2 yrs is hardly anytime.. u wont even know when it passes.. first 4-5 months is tuff, and not many ppl get the kind of job they left in their home country or wherever they r coming frm. its basically next one and half months tht u r looking at, and seriously speaking time flies.. if u go the straight route, it wil take more thn a yr looking at current scenario.and sponship route will take 3-4 months. so take it as a struggle period. this is my thinking.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, it certainly looks like you don't have to stay in the State that has nominated you....but I'm not sure whether I'd want to risk it. As I said, hopefully an agent will clarify for us!

Dolly


----------



## 21.gaurav (Apr 23, 2009)

Well anj, thnx for the encouraging words bt again would explore some more into it and as dolly said that let an agent clarify, would wait for the info coz at the end of the day when u run for a PR and then the problm comes fr u nt staying with the nominated state then that wud b d end.

Anywys, do u know any good n genuine agent in Ind (N delhi & Near area) who cn assist me in applying for the visa.

Thnx
GRV


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav its not suggested to use agents tht r not mara or mia registered. theres a link in the sticky thread that have mara website link.
we r using one in perth, he is an indian bt settled there. so far so good, there hv been few goof ups but no one is perfect. so we r more careful on what we do and there r times tht i hv more info thn him but its alright coz i hv been eating, drinking, sleeping AU and he has been just living there 

kidding.. 

but this forum has been giving out info straight from the horses mouth. ppl come here with problems so tht is the first hand info tht we get here and most ppl r able to get solutions for them.

this has made us less dependent on our agent and we normally dont ask him anything now, we call him or email him and tell him what we want to do.  and seek his suggestion. and we always converse over emails, hv called him 5 times in last one yr, he is quick in replying and incase he misses some info I check it online. (sometimes I feel internet is a blessing-what wud i do without it  )

we r using akmigration.. google him, there is SOMV, a regular at the forum, her contact details are in her signature, then there is george lombard (i hope i spelt tht right) google them, they seem to be good too, Dolly i believe used them or was it karen 

whoever u use, make sure u check if they r mara/mia registered, cos if they r then they cant really fool around with u like all the bogus agencies floating around the world do.

wish u luck

cheers
anj


----------



## 21.gaurav (Apr 23, 2009)

Thnx a lot for the info, anj
That was of good help.
Keep up d good work. 

GRV


----------



## Jill_Guthrie (Mar 5, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Anj
> 
> No your absolutely right, actually thinking about it, i think i wrote one but it wasn't that long, but hey i must have put what they required because i got my sponsership, but yes the more you write the better!!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for all the info.......I'm still a little confused about the Queensland State Sponsorship, do you have to have a job offer before you can apply for it, or could I apply now whilst I'm in England? Also, which is visa did you then apply for?

Thanks 

Jill


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jill

one can apply for state sponsorship without having a job.. 

We applied for 175 in September 2008, applied for state sponsorship, waiting for things to go our way.

ask if u got any more confusion 

cheers
anj


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Jill
> 
> one can apply for state sponsorship without having a job..
> 
> ...


hi 
i want to know the total assets requirement, which i have to show in the form of bank statement.
i will apply with my wife as secondary applicant but if visa is grant she will join me later, after a year or so.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

20kA$ for main applicant adn 10kA$ for dependent. this was the requirement for ACT


----------

